# Advice for BIG lump ?



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

My girl coco has been growing a tumor for about two weeks now, I know vets can't do a lot and she seems to be coping okay. The tumor isnt solid but its not squishy either. Doesnt seem to cause her any pain when I feel it nor does it seem to disrupt life too much for her. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

With the size and position of that tumour it will start to ulcerate soon where it drags along the ground. I really can't suggest anything other than euthanising her before she begins to suffer, which I don't think will be very far away if she has grown that lump in two weeks.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

is there nothing I can use as padding to stop it ulcerating?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In all honesty, no. If the lump is already that big, I would think the cancer is quite aggressive and you would lose her before long regardless. I think putting her down is the kindest thing to do but that's my opinion - it's your choice.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

are there any links I can look at into mouse tumors and cancer? and is there anything other than genetics that could cause something this aggressive?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You always have the option of surgery if you can find a vet who will do it, but the tumour is likely to regrow and quickly since it is so advanced. Cancer isn't always caused by genetics, but if you have any relatives of this girl then it is a good idea to keep a close eye on them just in case. What sort of articles were you looking for?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

just information about it, is there are any signs, I know rats are likely to get brain tumors etc, are mice like this? will the cancer affect her neurologically, how it spreads- just general information really. I don't know enough about this kind of thing.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sometimes those lumps are full of puss and burst :?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

what happens if it is full of puss and bursts?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know because the only reason I have discovered this is that when I have culled individuals assuming they had cancer the lumps have burst releasing the puss and not revealing a cancerous lump.I have had pet rats in the long ago past that have had puss filled lumps and survived when they burst.I think rat keepers might have some useful info :?:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds like Sarah's referring to an abscess? The pus indicates infection I believe. Vets can drain these and give antibiotics. However, from the position of the lump in your pics, I would guess mammary tumour. The other option is mastitis, but you didn't mention that the mouse had been feeding a litter at any point recently.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

no, she isnt feeding a litter and has never been bred to.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with MouseBreeder, with location it is likely to be a caudal mammary gland tumour and a nasty one at that if its only grown in two weeks. You could ask if there's a vet willing to try and remove it but unfortunately the prognosis isn't too good


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

how long do you think it will take for her till it affects her big time? At the moment she still bops about and eats and stuff, but when do you think it is time for her to . . go?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

danniixx said:


> I know rats are likely to get brain tumors etc


They are??? I've never had a rat with a brain tumour! Had quite a few with benign mammary tumours, and they can grow to quite a size. Surgery is usually possible in rats, but they often regrow, sometimes spaying at the same time as removing the tumour slows/prevents the regrowth. It does not look to be in the kind of place you would get an abscess tbh. Abscesses are very satisfying to deal with as long as you have a strong stomach  I have to say if it has grown so quickly externally then it is probably very aggressive and it would be far kinder to put the mouse to sleep before it suffers.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You should euthanize this mouse as soon as possible and if you are breeding, consider stop breeding from any of her siblings, parents or descendants as these types are tumors are inheritable (just as some forms of breast cancer are in humans).


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not breeding, my mice are just pets


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That makes it harder then, as I know most pet owners are attached to the individual mice instead of the whole colony. I'm sorry you're in this situation. I wish there was more that could be done!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

shes booked in the vets on saturday    also, my counseller and i were discussing this and my other mice and Ive discovered 3 of my mice are choughing and sneezing a lot more then i had noticed. what does a mouse with resp illness sound like?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's hard to describe. It can be anything from a constant snuffle to a clucking sound, which corresponds to when the mouse breathes. If you're in any doubt you need to consult a vet.


----------

